# Direct Positive Preset



## davidgp (Feb 12, 2013)

I've found that I often like the effect of the Direct Positive preset,especially for bright outdoor shots.  However it's quite extreme and it makes me wonder whether I'm creating wildly artificial images with a postcard-like style.

What do others think about this preset?  Do you use it much?

Also, I tried to get some background info on the term "Direct Positive" to better understand what the preset is attempting to replicate, but I've not found anything but highly technical descriptions of the film development process with an occasional reference to a high contrast effect.  Can anyone provide me with a bit more insight?

Thanks,
David


----------



## davidgp (Feb 13, 2013)

nothing?  does no one use this preset?  no opinions?


----------



## clee01l (Feb 13, 2013)

I have no opinion on this preset.  I do not use develop presets provided by Adobe or 3rd parties, preferring instead to develop my own to suit my tastes. 
If you look at the adjustments made by "Direct Positive", it only decreases the Highlights and the Blacks while boosting the saturation on the color HSL curves.  Not a very complicated preset (but then none of the OEM Presets are).


----------

